# Guns and Hoses Spearfishing Club



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Just thought I would put this out to the rest of the PFF members. It's posted in the diving section, but you don't necessarily have to be a diver to join orhang out(must be a certified diver to participate in the actual dives.) If anybody wants to come and grab a cold beer and some grub and learn more about spearfishing this would be the time and place. Hope to see a bunch of you folks there.

*We will be holding the first Guns and Hoses Spearfishing Club meeting on Friday January 23 at 6:00pm at MBT Divers. Anyone who is interested is welcome to attend. We will be electing officers of the club, and explaining the general concept. Mickey can probably fill in more details on that end, but the general idea is that we will keep track of the fish that everyone shoots throughout the year. Each fish will be scored based on weight and at the end of the year the points will be tallied and a trophy awarded. This is going to be a blast. I can't wait to get it started. Hope to see everyone there. If you have any questions you can call MBT Divers at 455-7702. *


----------

